# Do cats feel the cold?



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I ask because I know some cats spend their nights outdoors even when it's realy cold. My Moggy wants to be in the cat run when it's freezing outside and hates it when I bring her in. So cuz they have nice warm fur do they not get as cold as I think they must?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

I would have thought they feel cold although my 3 eldest coonies will sit out in the run in all weathers! My moggie boy never wants to come indoors although my 2 girl moggies are straight on top of the radiators as soon as the weather goes below 20 degrees!

I guess we should remember that they essentially came from wild animals and are therefore used to the cold....although I am still adding extra cushions and blankets to the runs, just in case!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Well yes my siamese have about a million blankets etc at present but the mogs just seem to get on with it. They are all sat in the cold conservatory at the moment. I went in there and it's blinking freezing!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

My moggie all sleep in the conservatory at night and I have got them the igloo type beds and they are pushed up against the radiators...still cold though although I haven't got a fur coat!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

only when i put them in the freezer....


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> My moggie all sleep in the conservatory at night and I have got them the igloo type beds and they are pushed up against the radiators...still cold though although I haven't got a fur coat!


My conservatory doesn't have a radiator  They do all have heat pads and hot water bottles. They can come into the dining room at night to sleep but they stay in the freezing conservatory!!! I think I may stock up on some igloo beds. Though my lot are so silly they end up squashing them down and sleeping on top of them!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> My conservatory doesn't have a radiator  They do all have heat pads and hot water bottles. They can come into the dining room at night to sleep but they stay in the freezing conservatory!!! I think I may stock up on some igloo beds. Though my lot are so silly they end up squashing them down and sleeping on top of them!


Mine do exactly the same normally but they have taken a liking to these ones....they were only about £12 from our garden center so I think I got a bit of a bargain there! If we had ours indoors at night, they would end up all over the kids beds and I don't think that would be the best idea!!! We normally put an extra oil filled radiator out there for when it gets really cold


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> only when i put them in the freezer....


lmfao...


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

My cats are mental, they want to be out in the snow!


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I wondered about this. Mine have been in with me for most of the day as it is cold and rainy outside.

With the cost of heating increasing so much I haven't had my heating on yet and just put an extra jumper on. I am at work all day but I do feel a bit guilty about the cats being in a cold house. They have plenty of beds to snuggle up in and there are eight of them so maybe they will keep each other warm?

I don't want to be a nasty, cruel slave but I can't really afford to leave the heating on all day either.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I dont know if my cats feel the cold! But they are fluffy, chubby Ragdolls so I doubt it! lol


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

A cats normal temperature is around 103 degrees and they have a fur coat too - they love heat but don't mind cold as much as we think they do as theyre alot hotter blooded than we are xx

i just put on my thermal dressing gown and go sit in a room - if im boiling in that then i know they will be too lol xx

and LOL at putting them in freezer - i'm sure they'd leave you with a few painful memories if you tried it   xx


----------

